# مفجأة  رهيبة برجاء التثبيت



## متجلى _120 (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*مفجأة يا جماعة 
طبعا عارفين سعاد حسنى الممثلة 
عارفين ازاى ماتت
قتلها شخص يدعى محمد عبد التواب  من الجماعات الاسلامية لانه تسرب خبر تنصرها وايمانها برب المجد يسوع
ذهب اليها محمد عبد التواب واعوانه وطلب منها ان تقول الشهادتين رفضت  واصرت على الرفض 
فقذفها من فوق لتموت 
ويوجد اوراق فى الكنيسة تثبت تنصر سعاد حسنى 

المفجاة الثانية وقد جائتنى من مصدر موثوق منه 
عبد الحليم حافظ عشان عشر سنين وهو مؤمن برب المجد يسوع وطبعا الموضوع كان لازم يبقى فى طى الكتمان عشان حد الردة وكمان عشان جماهريته 

المفجاة الثالثة وهى الصدمة التى لا يستطيع صاحبها ان ينكرها
ممثل قديم  ووسيم جدا  واد تقيل يعنى زى ما تقالو 
كان متجوز من ممثلة ( م - أ ) 
وخلف منها بنت 
سافر الفنان المشهور الوسيم الى بلد اجنبية عشان يزور صديقه وظلت الزيارة اكثر من شهر ونص 
كان حديثهم كلو عن رب المجد يسوع ومحبته للعالم 
ورجع الفنان المشهور  الى مصر واصر على مقابلة قدس ابونا البابا شنودة 
وفعلا اتحدد له معاد للمقابلة 
وتاكد من كل الحقيقة وامن برب المجد وتعمد فى نفس اليوم
ورجع الفنان المشهور الى بيته وظل ايام يفكر كيف يوضح لزوجته الفنانة الحقيقة 
وبالفعل كان بيمهد لها ويتكلم معها عن المسيح وعن الخلاص
وزوجته لم تتقبل كلامه وكانت تناقشه 
وبعدها صارحها بالحقيقة 
فاصرت ان تنفصل عنه وان يطلقها قبل ان تفضح امره ويقتل
ويخسر ابنته 
وبالفعل طلقها ووعدته بكتمان السر وقالت انها حرية شخصية 
الفنان مشهور بالواد التقيل وله اخ فنان مشهور مثله 
وكان على علاقة شخصية وعائلية بالشهيدة سعاد حسنى لانهم عملو افلام سينيمائية مع بعض 
وهى اللى كانت بتغنيلو فى الفيلم 
وحكى لها كل ما حصل 
وفوجا بانها تنصرت من سنين طويلة وقالت له اياك ان تصارح احد 
ولكن المصدر اللذى ابلغنى ابلغنى بالادلة والاثباتات والتسجيلات 
قريب جدا الجميع سيعرف الحق ويعرف طريق الملكوت 
 ونشكر الله ونطلب من الاخوة المسلمين ان يصلو وسيعرفو الحق *


----------



## ميرنا (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*بس هنا فى ناس مش مسحيه يعنى ابسط كلمه هيقولهوها تطلعو كلام براحتكم *

*كل الكلام ده حلو بس فين الدليل دى لغه المسلمين*

*اما عن الكلام ده يفرح بجد *

*واول مشاركه ليك يا متجلى تفرح بجد وميرسى ليك واهلا بيك معانه*

*طبعا الموضوع ده هيولع الدنيا وهتاخد كلام جامد يععنى *


----------



## فتاة مصرية (20 أكتوبر 2006)

ايوة فعلا فين الدليل ولا كلام تاليف وخلاص 
ولا انتو عايزين تنسبو لنفسكم اى حاجة 
زى ما قولتو ان الشيخ عبد الباسط عبد الصمد تنصر 
وام كلثوم اتنصرت 
وليه لما الواحد يموت تقولو عنه اتنصر ليه مش بتقولو وهو حى 
بلاش استخفاف بعقولنا احنا فى الفين وستة مش فى السنين الحجرية 
اتعاملو معانا بأسلوب يتناسب مع عقولنا 
وبلاش استخفاف الله يهديكم

وانتى يا استاذة ميرنا مبلاش تصدقى اى حاجة كده خليكى ناصحة 
ولا دى معجزة من معجزات يسوع وام النور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## تنين الظلام (20 أكتوبر 2006)

اذا تنصرت فهي لدينها 
ماحنا غاصبينها ورادينها للإسلام


----------



## فتاة مصرية (20 أكتوبر 2006)

انتى بتعدلى فى كلامى ليه يا ميرنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو الحق بيزعلكو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سبحان الله 
وكمان حذفتى مداخلة ليا ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ميرنا (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*صدقينى محذفت لانك مغلطتيش بس ركزى وهتلاقى انى دمجت المشاركتين مش حذفت لكن شور لو غلطتى هحذفه فهمتى*


----------



## فتاة مصرية (20 أكتوبر 2006)

ماشى يا استاذة ميرنا بس انتى مصدقة الكلام الفارغ ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى ينفع اقول ان القس لان اسلام وهو لسة فى الكنيسة بيباشر عمله واقول انه خايف ؟
هتقولى هاتو الدليل وبلاش استخفاف بعقول الناس صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فخلينا نتكلم كلام منطقى 
ليه لما يموت ممثل او واحد من المشاهير تقولو اتنصر 
قولتو ان عبد الباسط عبد الصمد اتنصر وهو واحد من كبار شيوخ الاسلام 
وللاسف مفيش دليل على اى حاجة 
وانا اتعودت فى حياتى كلها ان كل حاجة لازم يكون عليها دليل 
وانا متاكدة ان متجلى ده هو نفسو متجلى بتاع البال توك مروج الشائعات


----------



## ميرنا (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*مع احترامى لحضرتك لو ده متجلى فعلا اللى بتقولى عليه يبقى لينا الشرف انه يبقى موجود هنا معانه*

*لانى دايما بسمع كلامه هوه وانلى واى ومجدليه وميشو  وبجد فريق عمل فوق الرائع*

*انتى معاكى حق انى ده كلام منغير دليل وانا اظن انى قلتله يريت دليل والراجل لسه مقلش رئيه*


----------



## Amro (21 أكتوبر 2006)

*******************

*في حالة تكرار سفاهتك سوف تطرد لمدة 3 ايام *

*شكرا لتفهمك*

*الادارة coptic man*


----------



## egitto (26 أكتوبر 2006)

فتاة مصرية قال:


> ماشى يا استاذة ميرنا بس انتى مصدقة الكلام الفارغ ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يعنى ينفع اقول ان القس لان اسلام وهو لسة فى الكنيسة بيباشر عمله واقول انه خايف ؟
> هتقولى هاتو الدليل وبلاش استخفاف بعقول الناس صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> فخلينا نتكلم كلام منطقى
> ...




اولا ردا علي كلام الاخت ميرنا 

1- (ليه لما يموت ممثل او واحد من المشاهير تقولو اتنصر )   حتي لا يسفك دمه 

2- (وانا اتعودت فى حياتى كلها ان كل حاجة لازم يكون عليها دليل) واضح بالدليل انك عايشة حياة من غير اي دليل 

3- (وانا متاكدة ان متجلى ده هو نفسو متجلى بتاع البال توك مروج الشائعات) اشائعات برده كل الادلة الموجودة وبتقولي اشائعات 

سبحان الله في طبعك


----------



## egitto (26 أكتوبر 2006)

egitto قال:


> اولا ردا علي كلام الاخت ميرنا
> 
> 1- (ليه لما يموت ممثل او واحد من المشاهير تقولو اتنصر )   حتي لا يسفك دمه
> 
> ...




والرب يستخدم جميع الاعضاء لمجد اسمه


----------



## egitto (26 أكتوبر 2006)

اسف مكنش قصدي اعمل اقتباس علي المشاركة التانية كنت عاوز اعمل تعديل


----------



## girl_in_jesus (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*يا فتاه مصريه محدش بيقول على حد اتنصر وهو عايش علشان حد الرده

وحضرتك بتقولى على متجلى بتاع البال توك !!! 

بتاع منظمه الاقباط المتحده اللى مبيقلش كلمه غير بالدليل !!!!!!!!!!.*


----------



## كوماندو (26 أكتوبر 2006)

واضح جدا ان عملية دخول المسيحين الي الاسلام عاملالكو عقدة 
واحسن حاجة علي فكرة انكوا تقولوا ان هو اتنصر بعد ميكون الراجل مات
عشان محدش يكدبكوا
الله يشيفيكوا يا رب .....


----------



## el3ashe2 (27 أكتوبر 2006)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم 

اتقوة الله فى اخباركم


----------



## عوض حسان (1 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بالنسة لذلك الموضوع سوف أتكلم فيه فى القريب إن شاء الله 
لكن كان لى تعقيب بسيط على القول بأن الشيخ عبد الباسط تنصر
أولا أيها الأخت الإسلام لا يضعف بتركه شخص أو يقوى بإسلام شخص لأن مصدر قوة الاسلام هو رب الاسلام
ثانيا أنا أؤكد لكى إن كان الشيخ عبد الباسط تنصر فإن الله سبحانه و تعالى سوف يجعل ألف سبب لمنع صوته من تلاوة القرآن فى كل مكان يأختى لفظت الأرض رجل كان يحرف بعض الآيات أيام الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم و أنا أقول لكى أن الله قادر على أن يلفظ الشيخ عبد الباسط من قلوبنا إن كان مثل ما تقولين ... رحم الله شيخنا الجليل عبد الباسط و أدخله جنته 
و السلام عليكم


----------



## dekooo (1 نوفمبر 2006)

على فكره يعني عمرو الي بينطرد كل شويه ده كل الي عمله انه ضحك بس راحت المشاركه اتعدلت وانكتب في حالة تكرار سفاهتك هاتنطرد
اشمعنا الكلام ده عالمسلمين بس
المسيحيين هنا بيشتموا وبيسبوا ومفيش حد بيقولهم تلت التلاته كام
طبعا المشاركه دي كمان هاتتحذف
لأنه ممنوع اعتراض المسلمين
مش عارف انا ايه الحقد والكره ده للمسلمين
وديما بتتظاهروا بالمحبه  وتصرفاتكم وكلامكم بيقول غير كدا خالص


----------



## dekooo (1 نوفمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *يا فتاه مصريه محدش بيقول على حد اتنصر وهو عايش علشان حد الرده
> 
> وحضرتك بتقولى على متجلى بتاع البال توك !!!
> 
> بتاع منظمه الاقباط المتحده اللى مبيقلش كلمه غير بالدليل !!!!!!!!!!.*



اتحداكي لو بيقول كلام بدليل


----------



## عوض حسان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم 
كنت أريد أن أكمل حديثى عن قولكم أن سعاد حسنى و حسين فهمى و عبد الحيلم حافظ و أيضا الشيخ الجليل عبد الباسط قد تنصروا و أنهم خافوا أن يعلنوا هذا من حد الردة.
أولا - هناك آيات كريمة نذكر منها الآتى 1 - يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَنْ يَرْتَدَّ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ يُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلَا يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لَائِمٍ ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ)
2 - إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِيمَانِهِمْ ثُمَّ ازْدَادُوا كُفْرًا لَنْ تُقْبَلَ تَوْبَتُهُمْ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الضَّالُّونَ
3 - إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ثُمَّ كَفَرُوا ثُمَّ آمَنُوا ثُمَّ كَفَرُوا ثُمَّ ازْدَادُوا كُفْرًا لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ لِيَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ وَلَا لِيَهْدِيَهُمْ سَبِيلًا
كل هذه الآيات أخبرت عن أن الذى يؤمن ثم يكفر ثم يؤمن ثم يكفر لا يقتل و ذكرت كلمة موت و الموت غير القتل لأن الموت يكون بخروج الروح أولا ثم فساد الجسم أما القتل فيكون بإفساد الجسم فتخرج الروح بعد ذلك إذا لا يوجد هنا ما يدل على القتل أو غير ذلك و أيضا فى الآية الأخير يقول الله ( لا يهديهم سبيلا ) أى أنهم يعيشون بعد ذلك و يحددون ما يريدون.
أما الحديث فهو.
حدثنا ‏ ‏عمر بن حفص ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الأعمش ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن مرة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏مسروق ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏لا يحل دم امرئ مسلم يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأني رسول الله إلا بإحدى ثلاث النفس بالنفس والثيب الزاني والمارق من الدين التارك للجماعة ‏ 
  فإن الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم قال يحل دم المارق من الدين التارك للجماعة.  و هناك فرق بين المارق من الدين و المرتد فقد عرفنا حكم الذى يترك الاسلام و يكفر من الآيات أم المارق فقد قال نبينا من الدين أى ترك شئ و أخذ شئ بهواه و ممكن أيضا أن يكون أنكر شئ فهذا الذى يحل دمه
أما قولكم  السابق فأنا عندما أؤمن بقضية لو ضحيت بنفسى من أجلها فلا مانع عندى لأن الحياة دون أن أدفاع عن ما أعتقد ليس لها معنى و على هذا لماذا أخاف أن أعلن أننى تركت شئ و قد تيقنت أنه غير صحيح . إن لم أفعل هذا فما الفائدة من حياتى و أن لا أشارك فى الدفاع عن قضيتى ولو بدمى . لقد أعلن الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام رسالته فى وسط قوم كان من الممكن أن يقتلوه و لقد عرضوا عليه أن يكون له الملك عليهم و يعطوه من مالهم حتى يكون أغناهم لكنه رفض كل هذا . لأى سبب رفض هذا العرض و لم يقبل كل هذا لأن هناك عقيده ثابتة و راسخة لابد أن أدافع عنها حتى لو كان الثمن هو حياتى إذا لا معنى أن نقول أنهم كانوا يخافون أن يعلنوا تركهم لدينهم و إلا فهم جبناء و الجبان لا نحزن عليه و لا أنتم تحزنون عليه أليس كذلك .
و السلام عليكم
و الله الموفق الى ما يرضاه


----------



## عوض حسان (4 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم 
كنت أريد أن أكمل حديثى عن قولكم أن سعاد حسنى و حسين فهمى و عبد الحيلم حافظ و أيضا الشيخ الجليل عبد الباسط قد تنصروا و أنهم خافوا أن يعلنوا هذا من حد الردة.
أولا - هناك آيات كريمة نذكر منها الآتى 1 - يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَنْ يَرْتَدَّ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ يُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلَا يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لَائِمٍ ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ)
2 - إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِيمَانِهِمْ ثُمَّ ازْدَادُوا كُفْرًا لَنْ تُقْبَلَ تَوْبَتُهُمْ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الضَّالُّونَ
3 - إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ثُمَّ كَفَرُوا ثُمَّ آمَنُوا ثُمَّ كَفَرُوا ثُمَّ ازْدَادُوا كُفْرًا لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ لِيَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ وَلَا لِيَهْدِيَهُمْ سَبِيلًا
كل هذه الآيات أخبرت عن أن الذى يؤمن ثم يكفر ثم يؤمن ثم يكفر لا يقتل و ذكرت كلمة موت و الموت غير القتل لأن الموت يكون بخروج الروح أولا ثم فساد الجسم أما القتل فيكون بإفساد الجسم فتخرج الروح بعد ذلك إذا لا يوجد هنا ما يدل على القتل أو غير ذلك و أيضا فى الآية الأخير يقول الله ( لا يهديهم سبيلا ) أى أنهم يعيشون بعد ذلك و يحددون ما يريدون.
أما الحديث فهو.
حدثنا ‏ ‏عمر بن حفص ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الأعمش ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن مرة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏مسروق ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏لا يحل دم امرئ مسلم يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأني رسول الله إلا بإحدى ثلاث النفس بالنفس والثيب الزاني والمارق من الدين التارك للجماعة ‏ 
فإن الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم قال يحل دم المارق من الدين التارك للجماعة. و هناك فرق بين المارق من الدين و المرتد فقد عرفنا حكم الذى يترك الاسلام و يكفر من الآيات أم المارق فقد قال نبينا من الدين أى ترك شئ و أخذ شئ بهواه و ممكن أيضا أن يكون أنكر شئ فهذا الذى يحل دمه
أما قولكم السابق فأنا عندما أؤمن بقضية لو ضحيت بنفسى من أجلها فلا مانع عندى لأن الحياة دون أن أدفاع عن ما أعتقد ليس لها معنى و على هذا لماذا أخاف أن أعلن أننى تركت شئ و قد تيقنت أنه غير صحيح . إن لم أفعل هذا فما الفائدة من حياتى و أن لا أشارك فى الدفاع عن قضيتى ولو بدمى . لقد أعلن الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام رسالته فى وسط قوم كان من الممكن أن يقتلوه و لقد عرضوا عليه أن يكون له الملك عليهم و يعطوه من مالهم حتى يكون أغناهم لكنه رفض كل هذا . لأى سبب رفض هذا العرض و لم يقبل كل هذا لأن هناك عقيده ثابتة و راسخة لابد أن أدافع عنها حتى لو كان الثمن هو حياتى إذا لا معنى أن نقول أنهم كانوا يخافون أن يعلنوا تركهم لدينهم و إلا فهم جبناء و الجبان لا نحزن عليه و لا أنتم تحزنون عليه أليس كذلك .
و السلام عليكم
و الله الموفق الى ما يرضاه


----------



## عوض حسان (4 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم لماذا لم يتم إضافة المشاركة التى قمت بها


----------



## elsadawey2 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

يا جماعة إن كان الشيخ عبد الباسط اتنصر ولو ان دا من عاشر المستحيلات فالراجل كان مجرد مقرئ وليس من علماء الدين دا اساسا اصلا لو في شك واحد في المليون انه تنصر ثانيا هو حر يتنصر يتنصر هو اللي عارف مصلحته فين 
اما عن سعاد وحسين والعندليب فنعم الناس فعلا مبروكين عليكم لانهم اتنصروا ما اتنصروش اعتقد انها مش فارقه لانهم في حكم الإسلام مفسدين وفاسدين وفعلا هما نماذج ما يصحش اصلا تفرحوا قوي بتنصرهم دا انتوا المفروض تخجلوا من ذكر ده دا لو كان اصلا حصل لان دول ما علموش الناس غير المفاسد والفتن وأولا وأخيرا 
لا إكراه في الدين       وحرية العقيده مكفولة للجميع وكل واحد حر يختار الدين اللي يريحه 
اما مساله الخوف من سفك دمهم والكلام الفارغ دا اعتقد ان دا كلام ما يدخلش عقل عيل صغير 
مين سمع عن مسلم اتنصر وحد أهدر دمه دا الوقت دا بالذات المسلمين نفسهم ما بيطبقوش شرع ربنا يبقي مين اللي هيطبقه ؟ الحكومة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## رامبو (8 نوفمبر 2006)

الرقاصة سعاد حسني اتنصرت رررررررررررررررررررررري اذغرت يا خواتي
عقبال فيفي عبده يارب لما تموت وتنصروها بعد بتموت وتفرحوا بيها


----------



## دانى (8 نوفمبر 2006)

رامبو قال:


> الرقاصة سعاد حسني اتنصرت رررررررررررررررررررررري اذغرت يا خواتي
> عقبال فيفي عبده يارب لما تموت وتنصروها بعد بتموت وتفرحوا بيها


اطمن احنا مشهناخد فيفى عبدو حلال عليكو
ولا اقولك كفاية عليكى الراقصة اقصد الداعية صابرين


----------



## mr.hima (8 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> لا إكراه في الدين       وحرية العقيده مكفولة للجميع وكل واحد حر يختار الدين اللي يريحه
> اما مساله الخوف من سفك دمهم والكلام الفارغ دا اعتقد ان دا كلام ما يدخلش عقل عيل صغير
> مين سمع عن مسلم اتنصر وحد أهدر دمه دا الوقت دا بالذات المسلمين نفسهم ما بيطبقوش شرع ربنا يبقي مين اللي هيطبقه ؟ الحكومة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*كلامك حكم ......
بس الصراحة مش جديد من امثالكم ..
بتقول لا اكراة فى الدين ...امال لية كل حتة بتكونوا فيها فى اى دولة فى العالم بتبقى مليانة بلاوى وافعال غير انسانية بالمرة قتل وسفك دماء وتقولوا دة جهاد مثلا الشيشان اللى بيعملوة من قتل للاطفل فى المدارس وقتل الناس بدون سبب زنبهم الوحيد انهم مش مسلمين  ....
انت نايم يا عم الحج عن اللى بيحصل فى مصر ولا اية اى حد بيطلع من الاسلام يحل دمة فورا  .....
انت عمرك ما سمعت عن الكشح ولا اية يا ...... والقتل اللى حصل فيها منكم للمسيحين نتيجة لحقدكم عليهم .....وفى الاخر القتلة  خدوا حكم اى كلام




وبتقول ان دة كلام ميدخلش دماغ عيل ضغير ......
فى دى عندك حق اصل استحالة يكون فى عيل صغير هيصدق البلاوى اللى انت بتعملوها يا سفاحين ......*


----------



## دفاع (9 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا مااحبش الإشاعات العبيطة 

اعرف علاقة سعاد حسني بالمخابرات وأنت تعرف لماذا قتلت 

http://www.almaqreze.com/munawaat/artcl064.html

وياريت يا أستاذ متجلي بلاش تلفيق وتزوير للحقائق


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (9 نوفمبر 2006)

لا توجد مفاجات رهيبة ولا حاجة كل شى ممكن بس بلاش اخبار بدون دليل وشكرا ليك


----------



## دفاع (13 نوفمبر 2006)

ده اللي انتوا فالحين فيه

إشاعات وأكاذيب وخلاص


----------



## nour_al_hidaya (14 نوفمبر 2006)

دانى قال:


> اطمن احنا مشهناخد فيفى عبدو حلال عليكو
> ولا اقولك كفاية عليكى الراقصة اقصد الداعية صابرين



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ممكن أعرف تقصد ايه بقولك "الراقصة اقصد الداعية صابرين "

السخرية طبعا صح ..

بص يا حضرة .. اخى الذى قال الراقصة فيفى عبده فهى فعلا راقصة وتستحق هذا اللقب ولم 

يظلمها بقوله هذا .. ولكن انك تظلم او حتى تلمح او تسخر من داعية عظيمة مثلها وهى الداعية 

العظيمة صابرين  .. فهناك رفض شديد منى انا شخصياً لذلك .. ازاى يعنى تبقى شروط الاشتراك 

فى المنتدى مراعاة مشاعر الغير سواء مسلم او نصرانى  وتسمحوا بدة للنصرانية فقط ممكن افهم 

هو دة التعامل المتحضر .. هية دى

لغة الحوار بتاعتكوا .. والاخ التانى الى بيشتمنا وبيقول علينا سافحين دة ليه الحق صح احنا لا ..

بس انا عاوزة اقولكوا كلمة انا لما اشتركت فى المنتدى دة رغم علمى انه موقع للتبشير المسيحى

اقصد النصرانى زى ماانتوا كنتوا كاتبين . انا داخلة فى الاول وفى الاخر علشان ادافع عن دينى ..

علشان ربى الذى لا اله الا هو  امرنى بكدة ..  "من رأى منكم منكراً .. فليقاومه .. بيده .. وان لم 

يستطع .. فبلسانه .. وان لم يستطع .. فبقلبه .. وهذا أضعف الايمان "

يا جماعة ياريت نشيل سنة الكراهية الى بينا دى منكم طبعا انتم يا نصارى واعلموا ان المسلمين

يؤمنون بقوله " لكم دينكم ولى دين " ولكن لو هنكلم ان فيه ارهاب وسفك دماء برة وجوة مصر

مش ذنبنا احنا زى ما هناك نصارى وانا اقصد شعوب امريكا واوروبا عامة وماذا تفعل امريكا فى العراق 

و ........و ............و .. هناك مسلمين ايضا عاصيين لامور الله مش علشان فى كدة نستغل دة

 فى كل المسلمين ونقول كلهم وحشين ..

رجاء منى شخصى الى اعضاء المنتدى النصارى باحترام بعضنا لبعض وعدم افتعال احاديث واقاويل 

كاذبة والغرض منها وانتم تعلمون جيداً هو تصغيرنا نحن المسلمون 

ورجاء منى أيضاً الى اعضاء المنتدى اخوانى المسلمين باحترام لغة الحوار وشروط المنتدى حتى 

ولو لم يقوموا هم بذلك ..

أختكم فى الله ..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


----------



## nour_al_hidaya (14 نوفمبر 2006)

على فكرة دة كان ردى انا العضوة باسم " بنت مسلمة " ولكن نسيت ان اخرج من تسجيل اخى 

نور الهداية وأرسلت هذا الرد .. الشكر ليكم لاستيعاب التوضيح ..

أختك فى الله .. بنت مسلمة ..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


----------



## عوض حسان (15 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
هناك تعليق على هذا الموضوع لأن هناك أخطاء تذكرونها فى أساس العقيدة و أيضا هناك من المسلمين من يقع فى بعض الاخطاء برغم أنه يحاول الرد .
أولا الاخ الذى يتكلم عن المشاكل فى كل مكان يكون فيه مسلمين !! أتعجب من هذا القول و هل هناك على وجه الارض مكان يخلو من المشاكل التى تفتعلها أمريكا و أعوانها لتحقق أغراضها و هناك مئات الامثلة على ذلك بداية من فلسطين إنتهاء بالصومال و أثارة جيش أثيويبيا ضد الحركات الاسلامية فى الصومال .
ثم يأخوة لن يكون هناك سلام حقيقى فى العالم إلا بتنقيه القلوب من الاغراض الدنيئة و أذكر الاخ الذى تكلم عن الشيشان دون الدخول فى تفاصيل موضوع المدرسة و ما ترتب على سوء تصرف الادارة الروسية . ألا ترى ما يحدث فى العراق و فلسطين و لبنان و البوسنةو غيرها الكثير و الكثير بسبب الاطماع الامريكية و الغربية فى ما يملكه الغير .
و تقول أن الذى يترك دينه فى مصر يقتلوه يأخى إن إخواننا النصارى يمكن أن يفعلوا الكثير لمن أراد أن يتنصر و يهاجر خارج مصر و هناك إنقسام فى حكم الردة . يأخى ليست هذه حجة بدليل أن هناك الملايين يعيشون خارج مصر وخارج البلاد الاسلامية فلماذا لم يتركوا دينهم و لماذا يدخل الاسلام كل يوم الكثير فى بلاد الغرب . ليس هذا هو السبب .
و هناك كلمة بالنسبة للاخت نور الهدى هناك فرق بين أفعال الاشخاص و ما جاء به الدين فإن أفعال الاشخاص يحاسبوا هم عليها مثل الذين يخربون من هنا و هناك .
فأن الاسلام  فى مصر هو الاسلام فى جنوب أفريقيا هو الاسلام فى  أمريكا لكن تصرفات المسلمين هى التى تختلف .
بالعمل بتعاليم الاسلام سوف يرى الاخوة سماحة و حكمة و عدل و رحمة الاسلام فى كل مكان
للمسلمين و غير المسلمين للكبير و الصغير للابيض و السود للغنى و الفقير كلهم سواء أمام أحكام و تعاليم الاسلام
و السلام عليكم


----------



## islam-guide (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*انتوا زعلانين ليه يا جماعه*

مرحبا بكم جميعا
اهدوا وروقوا ,دى اول مشاركة ليه ,انتوا زعلانين ليه ؟اى واحد ممكن يقول اى كلام بس فين الدليل؟
يعنى هتقولوا انها اتنصرت عشان كده اتقتلت,بسيطه ياسيدى هى ماتت فى ظروف غامضة لا يعرفها احد وكلامى قصاد كلامك
يعنى اذا انا قلت انى بتعلم الاسلام من مبشر اسلم حد هيصدقنى؟هتقولوا فين الدليل هقول لكم المره الجاية


----------



## islam-guide (15 نوفمبر 2006)

ا
اهدوا وروقوا ,دى اول مشاركة ليه ,انتوا زعلانين ليه ؟اى واحد ممكن يقول اى كلام بس فين الدليل؟
يعنى هتقولوا انها اتنصرت عشان كده اتقتلت,بسيطه ياسيدى هى ماتت فى ظروف غامضة لا يعرفها احد وكلامى قصاد كلامك
يعنى اذا انا قلت انى بتعلم الاسلام من مبشر اسلم حد هيصدقنى؟هتقولوا فين الدليل هقول لكم المره الجاية


----------



## فتاة مصرية (16 نوفمبر 2006)

فى مقولة مشهورة جدا بتقول كلما فرغت العقيدة ازدات الخرافات 
وده اسهل طريق بتسلكوه 
البابا فلان عمل معجزة والبال علان عمل معجزة
المشكلة انهم بيفشلو فى علاج انفسهم
البابا شنودة عندو امراض كتيررررررررررر
راح المانيا يتعالج وراح امريكا فى حين انه كان ممكن يثبت للعالم كلو ان فى علاج من العدرة فعلا وان فى معجزات للقديسين 
ولكن اقول لكم 
الله يهديكم للحق 
الله يهديكم الى ما يحب ويرضى 
واعلمو ان الحياة والموت والشفاء والمرض والايمان والكفر كلهم بامر الله 
وليس بامر بشر مثل المسيح او حتى سيدنا محمد او اى احد من الرسل عليهم صلاوات ربى وسلامه 
واتقو الله فيما تقولون وما تفعلون واحترمو عقولنا


----------



## فتاة عربيه (16 نوفمبر 2006)

فتاة مصرية قال:


> فى مقولة مشهورة جدا بتقول كلما فرغت العقيدة ازدات الخرافات
> وده اسهل طريق بتسلكوه
> البابا فلان عمل معجزة والبال علان عمل معجزة
> المشكلة انهم بيفشلو فى علاج انفسهم
> ...



كلام منطقي ورائع


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (16 نوفمبر 2006)

صدقونى ان المسيحية لا يشرفها ان يكون منها ممثلين او راقصات او مطربين لان هولاء كل اوقاتهم بعيدين عن ربنا ففى الحفلات او الكازونيهات او السينيمات او السهرات ان الذى يشرف المسيحية الاديرة والرهبان والسواح والنساك ولابسى وحاملى الصليب


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (16 نوفمبر 2006)

احب ان ارد على كلام نور الهداية او فتاة مسلمة فاقول لها لاتزعلى من هذا الكلام ففى الحقيقة المسيحيين مظلومين كثيرا ومحرومين فى هذة البلد من حقوق كثيرة سواء فى الاعلام او التلفزيون او المناصب او بناء حتى كنيسة فهل هذا هو الاسلام والشريعة وهل هذة هى المحبة والاخوة


----------



## بنت مسلمة (16 نوفمبر 2006)

RAFAT RAMZY قال:


> صدقونى ان المسيحية لا يشرفها ان يكون منها ممثلين او راقصات او مطربين لان هولاء كل اوقاتهم بعيدين عن ربنا ففى الحفلات او الكازونيهات او السينيمات او السهرات ان الذى يشرف المسيحية الاديرة والرهبان والسواح والنساك ولابسى وحاملى الصليب




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

احب اقول ان زى ماانتوا يا نصارى لا يشرفكوا ان يكون منكم ممثلين او راقصات او مطربين فنحن

أيضاً كذلك والذى يشرفنا نحن دين الاسلام الحق 

فهو شيوخنا وعلمائنا وليس ايضاً كل الشيوخ فللأسف هناك ايضاً شيوخ مدفوعين الأجر 

ولكن يكفى قرائاننا هو أكبر شرف لنا نحن المسلمين من قرأه وفسره تفسيرا صحيحاً سيعلم

انه اروع ما جاء بالعالم وأًصدق كلام وأدله .. أخى الفاضل فلتعلم أن كل مكان وكل دولة

نصارى هم يهود او ايضاً مسلمين فهناك دائما الخير والشر  .. الكذب واليقين .. هناك من يحترمون

ربهم وهناك من لا يحترم .. ولك جزيل الشكر..

السلام عليكم ..​
"لا يكلف الله نفساً الا وسعها لها ما كسبت وعليها ما اكتسبت .. 

ربنا لا تؤاخذنا ان نسينا او أخطئنا .. ربنا ولا تحمل علينا إصراً كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا .. 

ربنا ولا تحملنا ما لا طاقة لنا به واعف عنا واغفر لناوارحمنا أنت مولانا فأنصرنا على القوم الكافرين"

يا اللللللللللللللله​


----------



## بنت مسلمة (16 نوفمبر 2006)

RAFAT RAMZY قال:


> احب ان ارد على كلام نور الهداية او فتاة مسلمة فاقول لها لاتزعلى من هذا الكلام ففى الحقيقة المسيحيين مظلومين كثيرا ومحرومين فى هذة البلد من حقوق كثيرة سواء فى الاعلام او التلفزيون او المناصب او بناء حتى كنيسة فهل هذا هو الاسلام والشريعة وهل هذة هى المحبة والاخوة




 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

احب ان اشكرك اخى الكريم على اهتمامك ولكن اذا كان النصارى محرومين فى هذه البلد من 

حقوق كثيرة مثلما تقول اخى "فهل انتم تنتقمون" ومن من منا نحن .. نحن من نحترم نبيكم 

ونحبكم فى الله لانكم أخطئتم كنتم أو لا فأنتم بشر ولستم ملائكة ..

ولكن أخى ضع نفسك مكانى عندما ترى وتعلم من الصغر أشياء بديهية مؤكدة ان الدين المسيحى

معترف به ونزل من الاديان السماوية بالفعل ولكن قديما حرف وقيل فيه بالباطل فلقد ختمت هذه 

الأديان بديننا العظيم الاسلام  وختم هؤلاء الرسل بخاتم الانبياء عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام سيدنا 

محمد ..

أفلا تعقلون .. ف والله انى أشفق على من أحبهم فى الله .. على اخوانى الأفاضل والكرام

الذى ليس لهم ذنب الا انهم ولدوا نصارى ولكن أفلا تفكرون .. انظروا حولكم نحن يا من تكرهوننا 

وتسبونا وتلعنونا فنحن نحبكم ونريدكم أحبه فى الله نريدكم معنا فى جنتنا الأبدية ..

انظروا الى المسلم الصحيح واتركوا من نسبوا الى الاسلام هباءاً واسماً ستروه يحبكم ..

يخاف عليكم يشفق عليكم .. ولكن .. يدعوا اليكم .. ​
سوف أضع موضوع ان شاء الله مطالبة فيه بوضع كل الأسئلة أيان كانت  التى تريدون عليها أجوبة 

فى ديننا الاسلامى الحنيف .. ولأنى لست آهلة لذلك كله فأعترف ان وجدت بعض الاسئلة التى لا 

اجد الاجوبة اليقينية عليها فسوف أستعين بأمى " التى تعرف من أحوال ديننا والحمد لله الكثير "

أو بشيخة جليلة محببة الى نفسى ونعم الشيوخ فى مسجدنا القريب ..

أرجو الاشتراك وعدم حزفه أيضاً .. ولكم جزيل الشكر ..

أختكم فى الله ..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (16 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لرد الاخت المسلمة على كلامى ولكن لى عتاب بسيط وهو لماذا لاتقولى الاخوة المسيحيين بدلا من كلمة النصارى كما ارجو منكى ان تشاركى بالرد فى موضوع العذراء مريم والمسلمين وهو لى فى نفس المنتدى ولكى الشكر


----------



## بنت مسلمة (16 نوفمبر 2006)

rafat Ramzy قال:


> شكرا لرد الاخت المسلمة على كلامى ولكن لى عتاب بسيط وهو لماذا لاتقولى الاخوة المسيحيين بدلا من كلمة النصارى كما ارجو منكى ان تشاركى بالرد فى موضوع العذراء مريم والمسلمين وهو لى فى نفس المنتدى ولكى الشكر



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اقولك ومتزعلش ..

وليعلم الله انى لا أستهزأ ولا أسب ولا أقصد أى شىء غير قول الحق ..

أقول نصارى ولستوا مسيحيين لأن سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام "المسيح"

وللأسف بريىء منكم 

أرجو عدم الفهم الخاطىء بس انت الى طلبت تعرفى أخى الفاضل ..


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (16 نوفمبر 2006)

بنت مسلمة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> اقولك ومتزعلش ..
> 
> ...



ياريت تعرفينى المسيح بريىء مننا ازاى وهل تعرفى اولا معنى كلمة مسيح يعنى اية وكم عدد المسيحيين الذين يومنوا بالمسيح الذى تقولى انة برىئ منا


----------



## islam-guide (16 نوفمبر 2006)

لماذا يتضايق اهل الكتاب من النصارى عندما نناديهم بلفظ النصارى؟هل هذا سب؟
انتم تريدون ان نناديكم المسيحيين فهل هذا الاسم موجود فى الانجيل؟(الذى علمه الله للسيد المسيح) ؟وهل اذا سميناكم البولسيين ستقبلوا؟


----------



## بنت مسلمة (18 نوفمبر 2006)

RAFAT RAMZY قال:


> ياريت تعرفينى المسيح بريىء مننا ازاى وهل تعرفى اولا معنى كلمة مسيح يعنى اية وكم عدد المسيحيين الذين يومنوا بالمسيح الذى تقولى انة برىئ منا



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

أخى الفاضل والكريم 

قبل كل شىء سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام "المسيح" كلمة المسيح لانه هو من نادى بدين

المسيحية بأمر الله دين من الاديان السماوية العظيمة المعترف بها ..

ورداً على سؤالك لماذا المسيح برىء منكم  هناك سورة كريمة فى القرآن تسمى سورة 

"المائدة" بقوله تعالى .

" وَمِنَ الذين قالوا إنا نَصَارىَ أخذنا ميثاقهم فنسوا حظاً مِما ذُكِروُا بِهِ . فأغرينا بينهم العداوة والبغضاء إلى يوم القيامة وسوف ينبئهم الله بما كانوا يصنعون * يا أهل الكتاب قد جائكم رسولنا يُبين لكم كثيراً مِما كنتم تُخفُونَ من الكتاب ويعفوا عن كثيرٍ قد جآءَكُم من الله نور وكتاب مبين * يهدى به الله من اتبع رُضوانَه و سُبُل السلام ويُخرِجُهُم من الظُلُماتِ إلى النور بإذنه ويهديهم إلى صراط مستقيم * لقد كفر  الذين قالوا ان الله هو المسيح ابن مريم قل فمن يملك من الله شيئاً إن أراد أن يهلك المسيح ابن مريم وأُمه .. ومن فى الأرض جميعا ولله ملك السموات والأرض وما بينهما يخلق ما يشاء والله على كل شىء قدير * وقالت اليهود والنصارى نحن أبناؤا الله وأحِباؤه . قل فلم يعذبكم بذنوبكم بل أنتم بشر ممن خلق يغفر لمن يشاء ويُعذب من يشاء ولله ملك السموات والأرض وما بينهما وإليه المصير* يا أهل الكتاب قد جائكم رسولنا يبين لكم على فَتَرةٍ من الرُسُل أن تقُولُوا ما جآءَنَا من بشيرٍ ولا نذيرٍ فقد جآءَكُم بشير ونذير والله على كل شىء قدير *

أخى الفاضل نحن المسلمون نعترف بدين المسيحية لأنه دين من أديان الله عز وجل الكريمة ولكنه 

حُرَف ..

و ختم الله هذه الاديان بدين الإسلام ورضيه لنا جميعا نحن البشر ديناً موحداً لا يشاركه دين 

فى قوله تعالى أيضاً فى سورة المائدة 

" حُرِمَت عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير ومآ أُهِلَ لغير الله به .. والمُنخَنِقَةُ والمَوقُوذَةُ والمُتَرَدِيَةُ وَ النَطِحَةُ وَمَآ أَكَلَ السَبُعُ إلا ما ذكيتم وما ذُبح على النُصُبِ وأن تستقسموا بالأزلام ذالكم فِسق ..
اليوم يئس الذين كفروا من دينكم فلا تخشوهم واخشونِ .. اليوم اكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتى ورضيت لك الإسلام ديناً فمن اضطر فى مَخَمَصَةٍ غير مُتَجَانِفٍ لإِثمٍ فَإنَ الله غَفُوُر رَحِيم*


----------



## بنت مسلمة (18 نوفمبر 2006)

أخى الكريم ما عيسى إلا نبياً نادى بالمسيحية من قبل الاسلام ديناً اُنزل قبل الاسلام وما هو إلاهاً

فكيف أن يخلق إلاها إلاها آخر ..

أين العقل ..

شكرا لردك .. 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## elsadawey2 (18 نوفمبر 2006)

يا أخ رأفت صدقني انا كنت رديت عليك بس الظاهر الرد اتحذف 
انت ايه رايك في اليهود اللي موجودين النهارده مش المفروض ان اي يهودي سمع بالمسيحية انه لابد ان يؤمن بالمسيح ويتحول الي المسيحية وان لم يفعل الا يحق لكم ان تسموه كافر لانه لم يؤمن بالمسيح ولا برسالته ام انه يمكنه ان يظل علي ديانته اليهوديه ويكون مؤمن مثله مثلك انت الذي يؤمن بالمسيحيه 
الخلاصه حكمك انت ايه علي يهود النهارده ؟ هل هم مؤمنين وهيدخلوا الجنه ولا كفار لانهم ما اتبعوش المسيحية وكفروا بالمسيح وديانته ؟؟
اظن الرد واضح من غير انت ما ترد اعتقد انهم كفار بالمسيحية ولا يجوز ان نطلق عليهم يهود لان اليهود اهل ديانه حقيقيه صحيحة باتباعهم لموسي ورسالته وديانته اما ان نلقب اليهود اليوم بانهم يهود فذلك معناه ان اليهود علي حق وان ديانتهم حقيقية وصحيحه ولا جناح عليهم ان يظلوا يهودا مع انهم كفروا بالمسيحية وبالمسيح ولم يتبعوهم 
واننا اخي الفاضل ننظر للنصاري بمثل تلك النظرة بناءا علي اننا ندين بالدين الخاتم فان اي شخص لا يدين بالاسلام لا يجوز لنا ان نلقبه الا بالكتابي او النصراني وهي نظرتنا لكل من لم يتبع ديننا فنظرتنا لكم هي نفس نظرتنا لليهود واعتقد ان تلك النظره هي نفس النظره التي تنظرون بها لليهود اليوم لانهم المفروض كفروا بالمسيح والمسيحية


----------



## obedience (24 نوفمبر 2006)

a3h قال:


> سال احد الناس احد السلاطين وقال له بكم تفتدى نفسك فقال بملكى كله
> فاعاد عليه السؤال بكم تفتدى ولدك ان رايته يذبح امام عينك فقال بملكى كله
> فقال ماذا تعنى بملكك قال مالى وشعبى وارضى
> فقال قل لى كيف افتدى الله بابنه الاله البشر وهو قادر على خلاصهم او خلق غيرهم بدون فداء
> ...



*الله الله الله الله الله الل*ه


----------



## القعقاع (29 نوفمبر 2006)

سمعت ان الممثلين والمطربين الاتي اسمائهم قد تنصروا فياريت تتاكدوا من الاخبار وتقولول لي 

شكوكو
اسماعيل ياسين
عبد الفتاح القصري
حسن فايق
الدكتور شديد
سعيدصالح
عادل امام
يونس شلبي
سيد زيان
زينات صدقي
شرافنطح


----------



## القعقاع (29 نوفمبر 2006)

لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله هو المسيح ابن مريم قل فمن يملك من الله شيئاً إن أراد أن يهلك المسيح ابن مريم وأُمه .. ومن فى الأرض جميعا ولله ملك السموات والأرض وما بينهما يخلق ما يشاء والله على كل شىء قدير * وقالت اليهود والنصارى نحن أبناؤا الله وأحِباؤه . قل فلم يعذبكم بذنوبكم بل أنتم بشر ممن خلق يغفر لمن يشاء ويُعذب من يشاء ولله ملك السموات والأرض وما بينهما وإليه المصير* يا أهل الكتاب قد جائكم رسولنا يبين لكم على فَتَرةٍ من الرُسُل أن تقُولُوا ما جآءَنَا من بشيرٍ ولا نذيرٍ فقد جآءَكُم بشير ونذير والله على كل شىء قدير *


----------



## Scofield (29 نوفمبر 2006)

islam-guide قال:


> لماذا يتضايق اهل الكتاب من النصارى عندما نناديهم بلفظ النصارى؟هل هذا سب؟
> انتم تريدون ان نناديكم المسيحيين فهل هذا الاسم موجود فى الانجيل؟(الذى علمه الله للسيد المسيح) ؟وهل اذا سميناكم البولسيين ستقبلوا؟




لأ مكتوب مسلمين هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بص يا أفندى و بحلق كويس
"أعمال الرسل 26:11 
‎فحدث انهما اجتمعا في الكنيسة سنة كاملة وعلّما جمعا غفيرا ودعي التلاميذ مسيحيين في انطاكية اولا 
أعمال الرسل 28:26 
‎فقال اغريباس لبولس بقليل تقنعني ان اصير مسيحيا‎. 
1 بطرس 16:4 
ولكن ان كان كمسيحي فلا يخجل بل يمجد الله من هذا القبيل. 
"
ما رأيك بهذا هل يكفى؟
ثم الى ماذا تشير كلمة نصارى أو نصرانين؟


----------



## Moony34 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

mi mi قال:


> ((لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله هو المسيح ابن مريم قل فمن يملك من الله شيئاً إن أراد أن يهلك المسيح ابن مريم وأُمه ))
> 
> الايه دي اكبر دليل
> اللهم اني بلغت اللهم فاشهد
> شفتوا ربنا بيئول ايه ((((((كفر)))))[COLOR="Purple"][/COLOR]



هو انت جايبلنا دليل من القرآن علي كفرنا؟؟؟؟؟؟

طب ما احنا مش بنؤمن بالقرآن أصلا.:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## فتاة عربيه (30 نوفمبر 2006)

mi mi 

انت وضعت لهم حجه حتى لايتعذروا يوم القيامه انهم لايعلمون الحق


الدين الاسلامي هو الدين الصحيح جربوا ان تقروا عنه القراءه الصحيحه لا ان تسمعوا من القيل والقال جربوا بأنفسكم ان تطلعوا عليه من كتب موثوقه صدقوني سوف تعرفون الحق

اللهم اني بلغت اللهم فشهد


----------



## Coptic Man (30 نوفمبر 2006)

فتاة عربيه قال:


> mi mi
> 
> انت وضعت لهم حجه حتى لايتعذروا يوم القيامه انهم لايعلمون الحق
> 
> ...


 
*طيب كويس انكم كمان عارفين الدين المسيحي  كويس*

*علشان يوم القيامة لما تعرفوا اني السيد المسيح هو الله وانتم بحماقة لم تقبلوا خلاصه وفداءه لكم *

*اصبح عليكم دخول الجحيم حيث النار لا تطفئ و دود لا يموت *

*اوعوا تفتكروا انكم في السليم بتؤمنوا بكل الاديان اللي سبقتكم الاسلام بيؤمن اني الاديان اللي سبقته اتحرفت مش بيؤمن بوجودها وده الدين الوحيد اللي بيقول كدا واي عالم منطق هيكون عارف اني 2 مقابل 1 وبالمراجعة التاريخية لتاريخ ال 2 هنلاقي اني الاسلام باطل*

*فاليهودية تكملها المسيحية والاسلام ينقض الاثنين *

*من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع*


----------



## دانى (30 نوفمبر 2006)

فتاة عربيه قال:


> mi mi
> 
> انت وضعت لهم حجه حتى لايتعذروا يوم القيامه انهم لايعلمون الحق
> 
> ...


على الرغم من التناقضات الكبيره بين اله المسلمين واله المسيحين ..
الا ان القران يقول" ان الهنا والهكم واحد " ... 

والمفاجاه الكبرى ان الاسلام يتفق تماما مع المسيحيه فى شئ واحد فقط .. 

ابن مريم سيجئ يوم القيامه حكما مقسطا ( الاسلام )

" إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ .. "


" ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة بن سعيد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ليث ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن رمح ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏الليث ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن المسيب ‏ ‏أنه سمع ‏ ‏أبا هريرة ‏ ‏يقولا ‏ 
‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏والذي نفسي بيده ‏ ‏ليوشكن أن ينزل فيكم ‏ ‏ابن مريم ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏حكما ‏ ‏مقسطا ‏ ‏فيكسر الصليب ويقتل الخنزير ويضع ‏ ‏الجزية ‏ ‏ويفيض ‏ ‏المال حتى لا يقبله أحد ... ‏و حدثناه ‏ ‏عبد الأعلى بن حماد ‏ ‏وأبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ‏ ‏وزهير بن حرب ‏ ‏قالوا حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان بن عيينة ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حدثنيه ‏ ‏حرملة بن يحيى ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏ابن وهب ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏يونس ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حدثنا ‏ ‏حسن الحلواني ‏ ‏وعبد بن حميد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏يعقوب بن إبراهيم بن سعد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏صالح ‏ ‏كلهم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏بهذا الإسناد ‏ ‏وفي رواية ‏ ‏ابن عيينة ‏ ‏إماما ‏ ‏مقسطا ‏ ‏وحكما عدلا ‏ ‏وفي رواية ‏ ‏يونس ‏ ‏حكما عادلا ولم يذكر إماما ‏ ‏مقسطا ‏ ‏وفي حديث ‏ ‏صالح ‏ ‏حكما ‏ ‏مقسطا ‏ ‏كما قال ‏ ‏الليث ‏ ‏وفي حديثه من الزيادة وحتى تكون السجدة الواحدة خيرا من الدنيا وما فيها ‏ ‏ثم ‏ ‏يقولا ‏ ‏أبو هريرة ‏ ‏اقرءوا إن شئتم "

طبعا المسيحيون يؤمنون ان الله هو الديان العادل وهى التى تعنى حكما مقسطا عند الاخوه المسلمين ..

طبعا الحكم المقسط يعنى انه سيحكم بالعدل .. لذلك السيد المسيح هو الديان العادل ..

وهذا يعنى شيئا واحد هو .... ان السيد المسيح هو الله الكلمه الذى تجسد فى ملئ الزمان لهدف الخلاص وهو الذى سيدين المسكونه بالعدل فى القيامه العامه ..

*اختى هل السيد المسيح وهو ديان العادل (اللة المتجسد) يترك اولادة المسيحيين و يحافظ على الاسلام والمسلمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*فكرى وادرسى وقارنى*
*سلام وبركة ربنا تكون معكم*


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (30 نوفمبر 2006)

متجلى _120 قال:


> *مفجأة يا جماعة
> طبعا عارفين سعاد حسنى الممثلة
> عارفين ازاى ماتت
> قتلها شخص يدعى محمد عبد التواب  من الجماعات الاسلامية لانه تسرب خبر تنصرها وايمانها برب المجد يسوع
> ...



حضرتك نسيت تقول اسم قائد المركبة الفضائية اللى صور الواقعة دى من مركبتة الفضائية لان الموضوع دة يهمنى جدا


----------



## Coptic Man (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*الرب يباركك يا اخ داني*

*ويدوم صليبك*

*ردك فوق الممتاز ومن له اذنان للسمع فليسمع*


----------



## دانى (30 نوفمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *الرب يباركك يا اخ داني*
> 
> *ويدوم صليبك*
> 
> *ردك فوق الممتاز ومن له اذنان للسمع فليسمع*


 
*يتعلم منك استاذى العزيز*

*ربنا يحافظ عليك ويسندك ويقويك ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## muslim533 (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مفجأة  رهيبة برجاء التثبيت*

*انتظروا قريبا خبر تنصر الشيخ الشعراوى قبل وفاته*


----------



## muslim533 (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مفجأة  رهيبة برجاء التثبيت*

*



			علشان يوم القيامة لما تعرفوا اني السيد المسيح هو الله وانتم بحماقة لم تقبلوا خلاصه وفداءه لكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انظر ....
إذا حدث ما تقول وهذا سوف يحدث عندما يلج الجمل فى سم الخياط
سأُحاج السيد المسيح وأقول له وجدت من هو أكمل منك وأقوى منك وأعز منك فعبدته
وجدت إلها لا يتصف بالنقصان ووجدتك تسكن الفرج وتلتقم الثدى وتتبول وتتسخ وتستحم
وجدت إله لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم ووجدتك تنام
عبدت الها يجير ولا يجار القوى المتين الجبار المتكبر الذى يسبح له الرعد من خيفته يحمينى ويأوينى ووجدتك لا تستطيع حمى نفسك من بشر يضربوك على قفاك ويصفعوك ويسمروا يداك ويصلبوك على رؤوس الأشهاد

أليست هذه حجة يوم القيامة لإلهك المزعوم المُفتَرَى فأنا وجدت من هو أعظم من الإله الحق فى نظركم فعبدته
وتأتى أنت وبكل حماقة وتنكر ألوهية الله الذى خلق الجبال الرواسى والرعد والبرق يسبحون بحمده ومن خيفته لتعبد إله مات بصنع قوم وكان يأكل ويشرب ويدخل الخلاء أى إله يموت*


----------



## muslim533 (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مفجأة  رهيبة برجاء التثبيت*

*أما عن دانى فأفرغ من مشغلى الذى سينتهى آخر هذا الأسبوع وأعلمك ما تكتبه انت فما يبدوا لى هو أنك تكتب ما لا تفهم وتخدع بالكتب والمتون الصحيحة ولكن استدلالاتك فاسدة*


----------

